# It's 12/13, where is SteamOS?



## johnnyfiive (Dec 13, 2013)

^^ ?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^ ?


Valve also decided to ship test STEAMbox unit within the US only, after they polled global suer info like they were gonna send world-wide. Some time in the new year, maybe during CES, I expect the OS, but meanwhile, Valve has said don't bother to try until after April unless you're a mad Linux programmer.

Link:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse#announcements/detail/1930088300965516570




> (But unless you’re an intrepid Linux hacker already, we’re going to recommend that you wait until later in 2014 to try it out.)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 14, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^ ?



http://repo.steampowered.com/download/

It's debian based operating system. Yay~~


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabayon Linux has a Steambox version too, though it is torrent-only at the moment.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Dec 14, 2013)

to my understanding, and a video i watched of it, its simply steam [big picture mode] on top of a gnome/debian desktop...


lolwut


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2013)

You honestly expected more from Valve?  It took them, what? 10 years to make Steam's downloading functions only barely passable?  I thought that's what it was supposed to be all about provided you can't download anything except Steam directly from the store (unlike GOG).  Valve half-asses everything.

That said, I would consider trying to use it if I had hardware to run it on.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

You could try it in a VM, or install it besides Windows (the latter would lead to another bootloader to be installed to the MBR though, so you need to fix the MBR after you delete the Linux partition).


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valve half-asses everything.



Half Ass 3 confirmed


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You could try it in a VM, or install it besides Windows (the latter would lead to another bootloader to be installed to the MBR though, so you need to fix the MBR after you delete the Linux partition).


You're funny.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 14, 2013)

Valve have shot themselves in the foot with this......The XBOX One and PS4 are long gone......


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 14, 2013)

So ok. The hardware needed isn't high-end like the prototype valve described a couple of months ago.
nVidia-only GPU support sucks...but I guess that's the half-assed part of it. And the UEFI bit too.
Unless I'm mistaken, UEFI isn't even a requirement for Debian distros...what's the advantage?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You could try it in a VM, or install it besides Windows (the latter would lead to another bootloader to be installed to the MBR though, so you need to fix the MBR after you delete the Linux partition).





FordGT90Concept said:


> You're funny.


Oh, I get it now V


_JP_ said:


> So ok. The hardware needed isn't high-end like the prototype valve described a couple of months ago.
> *nVidia-only GPU support sucks*...but I guess that's the half-assed part of it. And the UEFI bit too.
> Unless I'm mistaken, UEFI isn't even a requirement for Debian distros...what's the advantage?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone tried it yet?
I'm downloading the SteamOS now, so we'll see what's this all about.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 25, 2013)

silentbogo said:


> Has anyone tried it yet?
> I'm downloading the SteamOS now, so we'll see what's this all about.



I give it a week before you're on prescription medicine and balding due to stress.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 25, 2013)

> This is one disc in a set containing the Debian GNU/Linux distribution.
> Debian is a very extensive collection of software. But it is more. It
> is a complete Operating System (OS) for your computer. And it is free
> (as in "freedom").



That's just stupid.
I have to install Debian to run Steam on it, and they call it SteamOS? I just don't believe it.
I thought valve's going to use something a bit more lightweight and a lot more sophisticated.


----------

